# Happy Birthday to our honorary Canadian!



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

@Tony you sorry sack. You tried to sneak your birthday under the radar by wishing the Honorary Canadian Texan his!!






I picked this one because the coliseum in the background says I AM GREEK!!!

@Kenbo I feel like you need to give Tony some honorary Canuck love here man. He acknowledged you but you did even take the time to see when his birth happened . . . . . shame on you mean Canadian!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2016)

Well Happy Birthday to both of you fine Gents

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks Kevin, that's awesome man! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday my fellow Texan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy birthday sir. I hope it was a great one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Happy birthday sir. I hope it was a great one.



It was, thanks! And yours?


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy birthday! Here's a giant duck just because.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tony!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy birthday sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Happy birthday sir.



That's it, really??????

Honestly, it's disappointing that you didn't bother to come up with at least one zinger for me Don!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's it, really??????
> 
> Honestly, it's disappointing that you didn't bother to come up with at least one zinger for me Don!



Awww who needs a Hawaiian anyhow. I got you TWO Zingers Tony! . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Awww who needs a Hawaiian anyhow. I got you TWO Zingers Tony! . . . .
> 
> View attachment 111676
> 
> View attachment 111677



2 zingers and a Greek to boot, that's a great one! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's it, really??????
> 
> Honestly, it's disappointing that you didn't bother to come up with at least one zinger for me Don!


Birthdays are sacred to my people, not a day for "zingers' today however...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Birthdays are sacred to my people, not a day for "zingers' today however...
> 
> View attachment 111688



Now that's what I expect out of you Don, thanks!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Now that's what I expect out of you Don, thanks!!!! Tony


Now if you will excuse me I must get everything ready for my mayas birthday party


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 20, 2016)

We love you to Gilligan!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff , tell her Happy Birthday! Today was my Grandfather's birthday as well. My father tried to hold me off another day, but no luck. Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday to the birthday boys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> It was, thanks! And yours?




Could have been better to tell you the truth, but that's the way it goes.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Could have been better to tell you the truth, but that's the way it goes.



Ken look at the bright side - you still haben't hit the big half century mark. That's when stuff starts to break. Live it up while you can in 2 years life as you know it will be over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Ken look at the bright side - you still haben't hit the big half century mark. That's when stuff starts to break. Live it up while you can in 2 years life as you know it will be over.



2 years? That means you're older than me @Kenbo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> We love you to Gilligan!!!


Where is "gilligan" at? Do you stop loving me after I get there?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff , tell her Happy Birthday! Today was my Grandfather's birthday as well. My father tried to hold me off another day, but no luck. Tony


Tony, her b-day was the 15th. We waited for the weekend to party like the old people we are. Take out from #1 BBQ, and a bunch of organic gluten free cupcakes from maui sugar shop. And bunches of people that love my awesome wife.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

